# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  İsrailli askerler: Gazze'de suç işledik!

## bozok

*İsrailli askerler: Gazze'de suç işledik!*


*15.07.2009 / AKşAM GZT.*





*İsrail'in Ocak ayında gerçekleştirdiği Gazze operasyonuna katılan 26 asker, sivillere karşı birçok suç işlendiğini ve militanlar ile siviller arasında ayrım gözetilmediğini söyledi.*

*KUDüS* - İsrail'in Ocak ayındaki Gazze operasyonunda görev alan bir grup asker, sivillere karşı birçok suç işlendiğini, bunların bazılarının savaş suçuna dahi tekabül edebileceğini söyledi.

25'ten fazla İsrail askeri, Sessizliği Bozmak (Breaking the Silence) adlı İsrailli savaş gazilerinin oluşturduğu örgüte, ordu içindeki insan hakları ihlallerini anlattı.

ürgütün raporunda, Gazze'nin sivillerine yönelik ''büyük ve emsalsiz darbenin'' arkasında İsrail'in çatışma kuralları ve komuta kademesinin belirlediği politikanın yattığına dikkat çekildi.

Ordunun çatışma kurallarının militanlar ile siviller arasında ayrım gözetmediğini belirten askerler, kendilerine "ne kadar Filistinli'nin hayatına mal olursa olsun, İsrail'in kayıp vermesini önlemeleri gerektiğinin" söylendiğini ifade etti.

Bir asker, kendilerine "şehir savaşında herkes düşmanınızdır, masum yoktur.'' denildiğini aktardı.

Bir diğer asker ise, aynı timde görev yaptığı silah arkadaşları için ''hapse atılmayı hak eden insanlar'' değerlendirmesini yaptı.

*ORDU: RAPOR GüVENİLMEZ* 
İsrail ordusu ise raporun güvenilmez olduğunu öne sürdü. Ordu, buna gerekçe olarak anlatımların sahiplerinin kimliğinin gizli tutulmasını gösterdi. Ordu yetkililerine göre, anlatımlar genellemelere ve kulaktan dolma bilgilere dayalı.

İsrail ordusu, Gazze'de savaş suçu işlendiği iddialarının "Filistin propagandası" olduğunu ileri sürüyordu. Ama şimdi, bu suçlamalar İsrail askerleri tarafından yapılıyor.

İsrail ordusu sivillerin zarar görmesini önlemek için olağandışı önlemler aldığında ısrarlı. Askerler de, girmeye hazırlandıkları bölgelere önceden bölgeyi terketmeleri uyarısını içeren el ilanları fırlatıldığını aktardı.

Ancak Sessizliği Bozmak örgütü asıl sorunun askerlerin bu bölgelere girmesinden sonra yaşananlar olduğunu söylüyor. ürgüt, İsrail ordusunun Gazze'deki eylemlerinin daha kapsamlı şekilde soruşturulması çağrısında bulunuyor.

...

----------

